# Durock:Next Gen



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Has anyone used the new wonderboard yet? I did 2 showers yesterday in less time than doing 1 used to take. I also used 2 blades as opposed to 5 or 6,my keyhole saw isn't ready for the dumpster,I'm not blowing those tasty chunks of board out of my nose,my knuckles aren't scraped up and I never even plugged in my grinder or wormdrive saw!! This stuff is AWESOME!!!!:thumbup: I'm impressed with USG evolving like they have this year! Seems like they've been taking advice from experienced hangers  if so this is a new development in corporate policy ...execs making good decisions?!? WOW NICE keep up the good products!! 

Sorry to sound like a USG commercial guys I usually tend to bash rather than boast but Ultralight and Next Gen Durock have made me actually like my trade again ....and my elbows aren't killing me after a laminant nightmare renodition .....


----------

